# Residential Wall hung toilets



## amxman (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just wondering if any of u have installed alot of wall hung toilets in residential homes. Just wondering which ones are the best to install and work the best. The homeowner is remodeling the home and wants to keep the wall hung toliets. I told them it would be cheaper to set new carriers then repipe the waste to conventional toilets. Any help would be great. The ones that are in there now are in good condition but outdated, I think Case is the name i saw on them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have replaced a few, the ones I put in are AM/Std, I think all new wall mount toilet are pressure assist these days.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

gerberit are the only ones i have roughed and set. the tank is in the wall premounted between the carrier legs.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't do resi wall hung,
only advise is for you to post an intro soon.


----------



## Superplumber (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer pooping in wall hung toilets. I set the flood rim at 30" It's like a bar stool...


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Superplumber said:


> I prefer pooping in wall hung toilets. I set the flood rim at 30" It's like a bar stool...


:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Geberit stopped selling wall hung closets a couple of years ago. Now they just make the in wall carrier w/tank. Duravit makes a variety of wall hung bowls that use the Geberit inwall. If roughed in properly, they trim out nicely. And, with a little experience, maintenance is not difficult.
http://www.duravit.com/products/categories/toilets-useo6ptmaz.html


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The only residential wallhungs I've ever hung were the Am Std Afwall's. (Makes me laugh everytime I hang one because I think about that insurance duck. _afflak! :laughing_
But even those require the commercial carriers/waste ass'ys. Tough to marry in with regular residential plumbing and framing.
I think that Caroma has one that's designed for the res. market. The "Wallvit"?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Superplumber said:


> I prefer pooping in wall hung toilets. I set the flood rim at 30" It's like a bar stool...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Eljer used to make a w.h. pressure assist, not sure if they still do. American Standard has a pressure assist, and Crane makes a gravity flush w.h. Double check the bolts tho. The Case w.h.'s I've come across around here all use only 2 bolts. Make sure the carrier has a 4 bolt pattern.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

We've installed a few wall mounted Geberit/Duravit systems. I found the flush was not very powerful and leave "streaking" on the inside of the toilet. 

Great idea, but can still use some work IMO


----------

